# How can we make this different then other droid 2 forums



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

names brad AKA SPARKYMAN216.. I THINK rootzwiki is on to something, lets keep it going.

what i think this forum should have is is more newbie stuff we where all on once. so lets help everyone out. i my self am teaching myself how to theme so maybe i could learn something.

i am running liberty.8 and loving it.

so tell me what you guys think and what your running.

and lets make this thread going.


----------



## dcafe (Jun 15, 2011)

I am running liberty.8 too.but i am looking forward to CM4D2，because i used D1 before .i like cm rom.


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

I had it on my Eris and loved it. That's alot of work those guys are doing

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

